# Tupelo Mead



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

It's always been very predictable for me... I actually use it for most all of my trad meads. It does sag (slow) somewhat if the must lacks nutrients or nitrogen but I use these conservatively, like half the manufacturer's usage recommendation, and ferments readily and completely. Many other yeasts need a little help too. I did have it throw H2S during primary in one batch of wine, but the wine was great. I now put a length of IV tubing into the end of the airlock, and the other end down the washing machine stack stuffed with dryer sheets. Gotta keep SWMBO happy







. 

I also don't subscribe to the "hotter is better" school of fermenting: keep it cool and take your time. But that's personal and not specific to the Cotes-Du-Rhone.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Thank's Ben,

As to temp., fermentations in my home happen at room temp. at this time it 70° - 76° daily not much cooler at night.

Would you wait to make this mead until fall maybe, when room temp is lower?

Here's a question I've been kicking around in my head for about a month now.

Would it be better to make Braggot's (& stout's)in the warmer summer months, and mead in the cooler seasons, say late fall through early spring?

Anthony


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

I use D47 alot. 71B-1122 seems to preserve more of the floral aromas, D47 seems to rub out those flavors and replace them with something a bit more "winey". In a good way, of course. I've never had any H2S problems.

I wouldn't keep it on the lees for 6 months, you'd be risking autolysis at that point.

I never ferment anything at temps greater than about 74 degrees. Basements are nice for that.

As far as I am concerned, the fermentation temp should depend on the yeast. If it uses a wine yeast, I won't ferment any warmer than 74 degrees. Ale yeasts you can push it a little, but I still wouldn't go about 78 or so.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Aging sur lie.

First, enzymes within the yeast cells are still active enough to continue removing any oxygen dissolved in the wine, and by doing so, they provide a sulfite-free form of protection against oxidation.

Some champagne's may be aged sur lie up to three years.

As the yeast cells gradually break down (autolysis), they release a unique toasty flavour to the wine. Which is desirable in some white wine as it can add depth and complexity to the character.

Wine lees has been added to bread, to impart it's unique flavor to the loaf.

Anthony


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

If you know what you are doing, go for it. It is not a technique for beginners for sure.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

D-47 will give you something akin to a sweet white wine. If you are using a lot of honey, you may want to also add a higher alcohol tolerance yeast (I like 1118) or try the montrachet which is very similar but drier than D-47.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

I started a 3 gal. batch yesterday.

9 lb. Tupelo honey
Spring water
1 t. Superfood +
D47 yeast

Blended the honey into room temp. water with a balloon whisk, which aerates the must at the same time. Whip in the nutrient, pitched the starter then drained to a carboy & fitted with an airlock.

O.G. - 1.120
P.A. - 16%
Brix - 29

I was making breakfast at 3 this morning, when the airlock blew out of the fermentor followed by a column of foam. I left a 1/2 gallon headspace, must not be enough.

Thats the second batch I've pitched with D47, and the second batch to foam over. From now on I'll use a blow-off tube with D47.

Anthony


----------

